# Failed to compile Wine on FreeBSD 13 RELEASE



## Keltir (Sep 6, 2021)

Hello!

I have the latest FreeBSD 13 RELEASE.
I'd like to play World of Warcraft on my FreeBSD machine, so I tried to compile wine from ports(needed to switch vk and dxvk support on).
Unfortunately, I got an error, which I can't understand and thus can't solve it.
output - https://pastebin.com/2CPX5E8L

I'm relatively new to FreeBSD so any help is appreciated!


----------



## zirias@ (Sep 6, 2021)

I don't see any error in the part of the log you pasted


----------



## Keltir (Sep 6, 2021)

Ye, and that's pretty much what is strange about this.
After these last lines it returned to prompt:

```
bison -p parser_ -o tools/wrc/parser.tab.c -d tools/wrc/parser.y
tools/wrc/parser.y: warning: 5 shift/reduce conflicts [#
```

I tried both 
	
	



```
portmaster -gD emulators/wine
```
and 
	
	



```
make install clean
```
result is the same


----------



## zirias@ (Sep 6, 2021)

Then something (bison?) is crashing… Could it be possible that you're running out of RAM?


----------



## Keltir (Sep 6, 2021)

Zirias said:


> Then something (bison?) is crashing… Could it be possible that you're running out of RAM?


I executed the line

```
bison -p parser_ -o tools/wrc/parser.tab.c -d tools/wrc/parser.y
```
and got the same warning and was returned to prompt.
I have 16gb of RAM and it used barely 5gb at peak during compilation.
As far as I understand, bison is some kind of static analyzer, maybe I can switch it off in build scenario, if it's possible.


----------



## zirias@ (Sep 6, 2021)

Nope, it's a parser generator and used here to generate some C code for parsing a language…

Does it dump core?


----------



## shkhln (Sep 6, 2021)

That's https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=254615 and the easiest way to avoid it would be unsetting the TERM environment variable.


----------



## Alexander Mishin (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi!

Try solutions for other cases from PR 253740 Comment #6
and maybe even from PR 253738 Comment #12 (recompile devel/bison w/o NLS option)


----------



## Keltir (Sep 6, 2021)

Alexander Mishin said:


> Hi!
> 
> Try solutions for other cases from PR 253740 Comment #6
> and maybe even from PR 253738 Comment #12 (recompile devel/bison w/o NLS option)


Hi there. 
Many thanks for the additional info. I also got an error trying to compile gstreamer1(as dependancy for wine) and simply installed it from binary package to proceed. will try this when get back home.


----------



## Keltir (Sep 6, 2021)

I tested both solutions:
"the easiest way to avoid it would be unsetting the TERM environment variable" by shkhln
"recompile devel/bison w/o NLS option" by Alexander Mishin

And both worked for me.
Thanks again for help!


----------

